# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Icisleri Bakanin Oglu

## atoybil

"SİYASET UZANTILI KAP KAü üETESİ" 




İüİşLERİ BAKANIN OĞLU İSTANBUL KAPKAü üETESİNİN KORUYUCU MELEĞİ..

üETENİN BAşININ AVUKATLIĞINI üSTLENEN

İüİşLERİ BAKANIN OĞLU MURAT AKSU BABASININ ETİKETİNİ KULLANARAK POLİSTEN SUüLU KüRT HIRSIZLARI VE KAPKAüüILARI üOK KOLAYCA KURTARMAKTADIR..

Abdülkadir Aksu'nun oğlu, 'hayali ihracat'tan ifade verdi 29.09.2005 

Abdülkadir Aksu'nun oğlu Murat Aksu'nun, ortağı olduğu Kalpeks Kalyon isimli firmanın 1999'da Polonya'daki Dajo Sp adlı hayali şirkete ihracat yaptığı gerekçesiyle 1 Mart 2005'te Mali şube'de ifadesinin alındığı ortaya çıktı

İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu'nun oğlu Murat Aksu'nun İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Mali şube Müdürlüğü'nün yaptığı bir hayali ihracat soruşturması çerçevesinde geçen mart ayında Mali şube'de ifade verdiği ortaya çıktı. Savcılık, daha sonra 1999 yılında Kalpeks Kalyon adlı dış ticaret şirketinin yönetim kurulu üyesi olan Aksu hakkında takipsizlik kararı verdi.

Murat Aksu'nun, 'hayali ihracat' iddiasıyla ifade vermesine yol açan gelişmelerin başlangıcı, 19 Nisan 2001 tarihinde, Ceytur Ltd adlı şirketin sahibi Cüneyt Amanet'in ihbarına dayanıyor. 

Amanet, ürümcek Ağı operasyonu sanığı Erol Maks Kohen'in akrabası Sami Levi'nin Ceytur şirketi adına hayali ihracat yaptığı konusunda ihbarda bulundu. Bu ihbar üzerine Ceytur'un Polonya'daki Dajo Sp ve Rusya'daki Vizavi Art adlı şirketlere ihracat yaptığını belirleyen Mali Polis, Interpol'e yazı göndererek yurtdışındaki iki şirket hakkında bilgi istedi.

Aksu, Meclis gündeminde

CHP'li Berhan şimşek, verdiği soru önergesi ile hayali ihracat soruşturmasında ifade veren İçişleri Bakanı Aksu'nun oğlu Murat Aksu hakkındaki takipsizliğin nedenini sordu
NEDİM şENER

CHP İstanbul Milletvekili Berhan şimşek, TBMM Başkanlığı'na Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan tarafından yanıtlanması için verdiği önergede, İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu'nun oğlu Murat Aksu hakkında verilen 'takipsizlik' kararının nedenini sordu.
Murat Aksu'nun ortağı ve yöneticisi olduğu Kalpeks Kalyon adlı şirketin Polonya'da hayali "Dajo Sp" adlı şirkete yaptığı 666 bin dolarlık ihracatla ilgili soruşturma yapılmış, Zonguldak Savcılığı Aksu da dahil bazı sanıklar hakkında takipsizlik kararı vermişti. Toplam 21 şirketi kapsayan soruşturma sonucunda sekiz gümrük memuru ve 51 kişi hakkında ise dava açılmıştı.
şimşek, soru önergesinde, "Kalpeks ile ilgili takipsizlik kararı verilmesinin gerekçesi, İçişleri Bakanı Sayın Abdülkadir Aksu'nun oğlu Murat Aksu'nun bu şirketin ortağı ve yöneticisi olması mıdır?" diye sordu.

FETHİ üALIK GüZALTINA ALINDI!

27/08/2005 (üZEL-TALAT ATİLLA) TMSF Tahsilat Dairesi Başkanı Fethi üalık kısa bir zaman önce kelepçelenerek gözaltına alındı.üalıkğı gözaltından İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksuğnun oğlu murat aksu ve avukat Zeki üalışkan kurtardı.Herkesten gizlenen şok gelişme şöyle yaşandı:

Formüla 1 yarışmalarının başladığı gün gerçekleşen skandal gelişme, TMSF Tahsilat Daire Başkanı Fehmi üalıkğın arabasıyla ters yöne girmesiyle başladı.üalıkğın ters yöne girmesi, üst düzey bir emniyet müdürünün dikkatinden kaçmadı.Fethi üalıkğı uyaran emniyet müdürü üalıkğın,ğbenimle uğraşmaya gücün yetmez, ben devleti temsil ediyorum!..ğ şeklinde sert tepkisiyle karşılaşınca Fethi üalıkğı kelepçeleyerek gözaltına aldı.

Karakola götürülen Fethi üalık, İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksuğnun oğlu Murat Aksu ve avukat Zeki üalışkanğı aradı.Murat Aksuğnun çabalarıyla üalıkğın serbest bırakılması kararı verildi.Ama, bir şartla!.

üalık, polislerden özür dileyecekti!..

Fethi üalık, tüm ısrarlara rağmen emniyet müdüründen özür dilememesine rağmen serbest bırakıldı..

İçişleri Bakanı Aksuğnun Oğlu Hayali İhracatla Suçlanmış! İfadesini Alan Emniyet Birimleri Suçsuz Bulmuş

İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu'nun oğlu Murat Aksu'nun İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Mali şube Müdürlüğü'nün yaptığı bir hayali ihracat soruşturması çerçevesinde geçen mart ayında Mali şube'de ifade verdiği ortaya çıktı. Savcılık, daha sonra 1999 yılında Kalpeks Kalyon adlı dış ticaret şirketinin yönetim kurulu üyesi olan Aksu hakkında takipsizlik kararı verdi.

Soruşturmanın en önemli aşaması kuşkusuz Gümrük müfettişlerinin raporuydu. Fakat Gümrükğün verdiği görüş ilginçti! şöyle diyordu müfettiş raporu: "Söz konusu ihracat işlemi ile ilgili olarak müfettişliğimizce bir kanaate varılmamış olup, gelecek olan Yurtdışı Bilgi Talep cevabi yazısı ile birlikte makamlarınca (Zonguldak Savcılığı) değerlendirilmesinin uygun olacağı düşünülmektedir."

Harlem üetesi çökertildi 

Toygun ATİLLA-Süleyman KAYA/İSTANBUL 

Güneydoğulu çocuklara yankesicilik ve kapkaç yaptırıp haraç toplatan Fırat Delibaş'ın çetesi, müthiş bir operasyonla yakalandı. Delibaş'ın, kurduğu çeteyle Beyoğlu'nu Harlem'e çevirdiği ortaya çıktı. 

İstanbul polisi Beyoğlu'nda kapkaç, yankesicilik ve haraç çetesini yöneten Ağa lakaplı, Diyarbakırlı Fırat Delibaş ve çetesine yönelik operasyon için üç ay hazırlık yaptı. Beyoğlu üukur Mahalle'de çete üyesi çocukların toplandığı 30 ev tek tek fotoğraflandı, yöneticiler teker teker belirlendi. ABD'de kanunun giremediği semt olarak bilinen Harlem'in bir benzerini Beyoğlu'nda yaratan Fırat Delibaş'ın ise her gece ayrı evde kaldığı, sık sık yer değiştirdiği tespit edildi.

110 kişi yakalandı
üetenin kasası Hanımağa

üete üyeleri tarafından getirilen paraların Fırat Delibaş'ın en güvendiği isim olan ğğHanımağağğ lakaplı Sevgi üzöcalğda toplandığı kaydedildi. üzöcal'ın, bu paralardan çocuklara paylarını verdiği, çeteye göz yuman polislere para dağıttığı, kalan parayı ise Fırat Delibaş'a teslim ettiği bildirildi. ! 

KAPKAü üETESİ DAVASI BAşLADI

İstanbul Beyoğluğnda, kapkaç çetesi kurduğu ileri sürülen Fırat Delibaşğın da aralarında bulunduğu 29 kişinin, 1.5 ile 89 yıl arasında değişen hapis cezası istemiyle yargılanmalarına başlandı.

23 Mart 2004ğ ürgüt üyelerinin, özellikle Beyoğlu civarında faaliyet gösterdikleri, ticaret yapan çete kişileri, fuhuş yapan kadınları ve yaşı küçük çocukları tehdit, baskı, cebir veya şiddet uygulayarak sindirdikleri öne sürülüyor.

----------

